# MY new sys!!1



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2005)

well i got an upgrade from what i have now in the sig i have yet to put it together and i might need a case but its in the box next to me.......the specs are

AMD Athlon 2800+ (Barton)@ 2.083GHZ stock.... socket A the link to the mobo HERE
mobo:Albatron KX18DS ProII running on the nforce 2 chipset
Radeon 9800pro 380/340 arctic s 5
1GIG DDR Ram ill open the bag and look @ the type later
WD 40 gig,WD 120gig 8mb
LG 32x Cd burner,Liteon Dvd rom
Creative SB PCI 128 Ensoniq Sound Card


and wow this mobo has soooo many oc'ing options ...im isstatic im so HAPPY!!


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweet... now too see what you can get out of that XP. 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2005)

its too cool ....im holding the processor its sooo small ...all those up close pics really threw me off how can such power emitt from such a small square?


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 24, 2005)

Well from my experience you've got plenty of potential man, I mean my 3200+ barton hits 2.5ghz with the good heatsink, plus your 9800 Pro should hit at least 430/390, I mean the one I used to have in my system ran at 455/400mhz with a VF700Cu. I've been noticing since I got my new 6800GT, more often than not people have my (old) specs when they run Athlon XP's (the 9800 Pro), which is strange since most people know the 6600GT dominates that class, but it's cool that other people see the 9800 Pro as being great too.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 24, 2005)

What kind of heatsink did you get? Congrats man, thats a big upgrade  

If you want a good overclocking heatsink get a SI-97A, its the best for socket A


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 24, 2005)

I've got the Swiftech MCX-462V and I got that overclock with the 92mm Tornado, plus I heard mine's the best. But the SI-97A may be better, I just heard the Swiftech was.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 24, 2005)

swwwwwwwwweet dude


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 24, 2005)

Go Solaris17 ......    Benchies


----------



## intel igent (Oct 24, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Benchies



YES


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2005)

o yes Thnx guys ill get u benches it will be sweet!!...and thnx this site is the best everyone who responded was like congrats i thank u 


well upon closer examination a new case is in order wich is ashame because i just modded the one i have now..grrrrr.............o well i save this for a gaming sys for when my buds come over...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 25, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> o yes Thnx guys ill get u benches it will be sweet!!...and thnx this site is the best everyone who responded was like congrats i thank u
> 
> 
> well upon closer examination a new case is in order wich is ashame because i just modded the one i have now..grrrrr.............o well i save this for a gaming sys for when my buds come over...


Hehe so you will have the tech advantage


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2005)

o ya wazzle know what im talkin bout


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2005)

its only been like 2 days ive had all the parts ready and only 6 hours since my bud said he'd trade or let me buy the case i have no way to contact him nd i whant to build it out of a shoe box...this will happen in bout 30 sec..........................................................................................
........29............................................................28.........27


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 25, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> its only been like 2 days ive had all the parts ready and only 6 hours since my bud said he'd trade or let me buy the case i have no way to contact him nd i whant to build it out of a shoe box...this will happen in bout 30 sec..........................................................................................
> ........29............................................................28.........27



Dude to bad ... hate it when that happens  ... to bad, waste of a good shoe box  

Patience young grasshopper ... we don't want athletes foot of the MOBO  ....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive built computers open air on sheets of plastic, not a good way to run them 24/7 though 

Probably could get it thrown together on a plastic cutting board if you have one


----------



## Velocity (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, if your down on a case i have a few lying around... if your interested contact me at my aim... i have an antec lanboy, an aspir x dreamer, and a realy crappy dell 4600 case... id sell them to ya at a pretty low price (plus shipping of course lol)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2005)

the only thing holding me back is u guys cause im so siked i dont see whats wrong w/ building it out of a box anymore.....


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 25, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> the only thing holding me back is u guys cause im so siked i dont see whats wrong w/ building it out of a box anymore.....



Nothing wrong with setting it up on a table with it on a box or on the Static bag with the foam pad under it. ..  you'll need to jump the power supply with a wire ..


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2005)

y would u need to jump the psu i wont need to do that w/ my case will i?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 25, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> y would u need to jump the psu i wont need to do that w/ my case will i?


Well the power button on a case connects to 2 pins on the motherboard, pressing the button connects the circuit (trips) activating the power supply. Just take a plastic handled screwdriver and touch it to the power button pins to turn it on  (Make sure not to touch the metal part of the screwdriver!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2005)

oooo...ok thats cool but now i know i need to connect the psu wow building a comp may get complicated im glad this site will help ...ill ask u guys questions then my mobo manual will prob only get me only soo far..but it will be cool..o and i got my case free u see i have 512 sdram right know and a spare 128 well the kid only had 128 and was getting memory low errors so i gave him the spare 128 abd said try it he did and this mourning u should have SEEN the kids face David it worked and it felt soo smooth....well i said thats cool and i told him ill just give him my 512 if he gives me the 128 back so this comp will still run..he said SWEET and then said ill just give u the case then i have a gig DDR so it doesnt hurt much...it feels good to just help a lesson someone will eventually read and understand. and though when "GIVING" u arent supposed to get stuff back but im getting a case witch is no prob i would have just givin him the ram and paid the $25 for the case i wouldnt need the ram anyways im not really planning a gaming life for this comp any way my other freind has a Radeon 7500 and i told him im going to give him my 9250 and i will all this will happen i just got a good situation in life and it feels DAMN GOOD!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 25, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> oooo...ok thats cool but now i know i need to connect the psu wow building a comp may get complicated im glad this site will help ...ill ask u guys questions then my mobo manual will prob only get me only soo far..but it will be cool..o and i got my case free u see i have 512 sdram right know and a spare 128 well the kid only had 128 and was getting memory low errors so i gave him the spare 128 abd said try it he did and this mourning u should have SEEN the kids face David it worked and it felt soo smooth....well i said thats cool and i told him ill just give him my 512 if he gives me the 128 back so this comp will still run..he said SWEET and then said ill just give u the case then i have a gig DDR so it doesnt hurt much...it feels good to just help a lesson someone will eventually read and understand. and though when "GIVING" u arent supposed to get stuff back but im getting a case witch is no prob i would have just givin him the ram and paid the $25 for the case i wouldnt need the ram anyways im not really planning a gaming life for this comp any way my other freind has a Radeon 7500 and i told him im going to give him my 9250 and i will all this will happen i just got a good situation in life and it feels DAMN GOOD!


 

Yeah, read over the motherboard manual a few times before building. Always a good reference and necessary to find out what some things do  
You cant use SDRAM in a DDR-SDRAM socket, in case you didnt know. My friend put some in his comp and killed the ram


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2005)

no no no u missunderstood..i have a gig for my new sys the one im using right now uses sdram the one im building i already have a gig for


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 26, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> no no no u missunderstood..i have a gig for my new sys the one im using right now uses sdram the one im building i already have a gig for


Oh good times


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2005)

tomarrow im getting my case i hope and then let the build begin and ill run benchies ...the joy


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2005)

k good news i got my case no prob but badf news i mounted the mobo wrong i think i turned on the psu and woooomp a grounding noise i was like ooo@#$@#$  i looked however and nothing looks burnt and i didnt smell anything so i think the mobo may have survived can anyone tell me how to mount it i just put it in and screwed it down after putting like seperators on the screw so it wasnt touching the mobo but then that i looked in my manual aai and it said to put copper risers inbetween the mobo and case well thats all fine and dandy sept A: i dont have copper risers and B: i dont think more metal will ground it specially copper...urlyin u know this stuff HELP anyone !!! thank u...i love u al....


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 27, 2005)

The copper "standoffs" are what you need to use as these help to keep the board off of the case, the standoffs will not short your mobo.  You can buy these from your local computer shop, but they should  have came with your case.

Gerry.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2005)

but is mobo isnt dead?...i tdont think it is but i do have the risers i found them. ill try when i get home i hope its not dead.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 27, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> but is mobo isnt dead?...i tdont think it is but i do have the risers i found them. ill try when i get home i hope its not dead.



  ......


----------



## tony929292 (Oct 27, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> but is mobo isnt dead?...i tdont think it is but i do have the risers i found them. ill try when i get home i hope its not dead.


HOLY SHIT


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 27, 2005)

The motherboard is dead  . My friend did that on his first build too. Dont feel bad, common mistake. 

For next time, you need to put those risers on the metal plate of the case that you mount the motherboard to, put them where there are screw holes on the motherboard. I usually set the motherboard down on the mounting plate, and then mark the case through each screw hole with a marker to know where to put the risers.

Did you have the computer completely built? I dont know if any other parts would be affected.


----------



## regg187 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is it Alivvvveeeee?,sometimes they do make it through a direct short


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2005)

^ IT did im am the luckiest sob that ever lived i put the risewrs on and it booted right up holy shit i am soooo lucky


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 28, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> ^ IT did im am the luckiest sob that ever lived i put the risewrs on and it booted right up holy shit i am soooo lucky



Pray to the MOBO Gods ... Woot !!   


  benchies !


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2005)

benchies ya buddy but im @ school soo ill have em coming the next couple of days.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 29, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> ^ IT did im am the luckiest sob that ever lived i put the risewrs on and it booted right up holy shit i am soooo lucky



Good to hear.  

Do as Urlyin says soon lol. 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2005)

sory guys im just going to like spam real quick..


2.0Ghz AMD Athlon XP(Barton)@ 2.21
Albatron KX18DS II on nForce Ultra 400
Radeon 9800pro 128 (400/360)
1GIG(2x512 dual chan) Nanya pc3200 @200Mhz (3,3,3,8)
WD 40gig,WD120gig 8mb
LG 32x Cd burner,Liteon DVD rom
Creative SB PCI 128 Ensoniq Sound card..
A&S 400w psu 


WOOt


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Well more updates*

i connected my usb 2.0 8 pack thing in (8 connectors on a strip) and well i finally figured out how to connect my case usb ports u see the strip has a yellow block and one of the squares is filled w/ plastic so it only fits one way..well the case usb ports had like 10diff wires sticking out of it...sigh* o well anyways because of the way my comp is set up i was seriously tired of reaching in the back to plug in my mp3 player my printer and stuff is usb so its in all the time i dont care......but....so i took the time cracked open the case looked @ the markings on the usb wires then looked in the mobo manual..well they werent marked exactly the same but no matter i understood and after like 30min (do to a small space) i plugged those tiny ass connectors and now my front highly accesable usb ports work another new comp step forward


----------

